# Time to clear a little room for more



## sawhorseray (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## jmusser (Feb 19, 2021)

I think the funny bar owner may be the best! Appreciate the laughs


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 19, 2021)

That's one hell of a balloon!


----------



## jmusser (Feb 19, 2021)

SmokinGame said:


> That's one hell of a balloon!


I was thinking that was a lot of hot gas in that big hot ..........


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 19, 2021)

Great job on those!

Ryan


----------



## robrpb (Feb 19, 2021)

Some funny ones Ray. Thanks.

Rob


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 19, 2021)

One of my fav jokes as a nurse.....You know the difference in a oral and rectal thermometer?         The taste!
Jim


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 19, 2021)

We have a little dog that appreciates that Dachshund's philosophy....
<sigh>


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 19, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> One of my fav jokes as a nurse.....You know the difference in a oral and rectal thermometer?         The taste!
> Jim



I am glad they do forehead scans now!!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 19, 2021)

SHR, Thanks for the laughs, I love the "stop that" dog meme the best !


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 19, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> SHR, Thanks for the laughs, I love the "stop that" dog meme the best !



We must have a similar sense of humor, my favorite also, great pic! RAY


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 19, 2021)

My wife and I both enjoyed those!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 19, 2021)

Funny stuff again! Thanks!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 19, 2021)

Love the--- blow themselves up--- joke.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 19, 2021)

All very funny.  I liked them all.  Appreciate these.  Thanks Ray.


----------

